# Manumatic question



## carolinacruze (Feb 24, 2013)

Hoping for some help on the manumatic feature on our 2013 1.8L. I've manually shifted automatic tranny cars my entire life but none had a manumatic mode. I know on the Impala you gan go into manumatic while driving.On the Cruze can you go from auto to manual mode while driving or visa versa? Also if say you are in m2 at a stop and accidently go back into regular auto does it stay in m2 or does the transmission go back into 1st.We have had the car almost 2 weeks and have yet to try it out and the owners manual is not really clear.I fully understand the concept of proper upshifting and downshifting RPM ect...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You can shift into & out of manual mode while moving.

Say your going 35mph with the shifter in automatic position the drivers information center indicates D as your gear. putting the shifter into manual mode does not change this current gear, your still going 35MPH the DIC now however will say M5(the gear it was actually in in automatic mode at that speed). 

It does not matter what gear or speed you shift from manual back to automatic mode, as soon as you do everything goes back to the automatic programing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> On the Cruze can you go from auto to manual mode while driving or visa versa?


Sure.



> Also if say you are in m2 at a stop and accidently go back into regular auto does it stay in m2 or does the transmission go back into 1st


1st. It will also downshift for you if you stay in 'M' mode as you slow down...only to '2' though.


----------



## carolinacruze (Feb 24, 2013)

Great info,so in 'M' I'm driving in M3 M4... and have to come to a abrupt stop it will only downshift to M2 correct and not M1?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

carolinacruze said:


> Great info,so in 'M' I'm driving in M3 M4... and have to come to a abrupt stop it will only downshift to M2 correct and not M1?


If you slow down to 9mph it will downshift to M1 automatically, the only exception to this is if you have manually started out from a complete stop in second gear. This requires you to up shift to M2 while at a stop sign, which is useful for snow/ice traction.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

It goes back to 1st if you push it over into auto from M2.

I drive it in manumatic most of the time. Simply because it's so much fun. But if I need to get going (like if a highway lane is stopped and I want to pull out into a moving one), I'll bump it over into auto and it'll shift in full auto, including downshifting to 1st if need be.

I usually plan out if I want full auto, so I've never moved it while really getting on it. In other words, if I'm near full throttle in a certain gear, I've never moved it to auto to know if it would downshift when it got there.

I think your 2013 will actually downshift if you floor it, whereas the 2011/2012s will only do that if you drop below the min speed for that gear. These are the minimum speeds you have to be going in order for it to shift into that gear.

Min speeds are:
1 & 2: no min, can go into either stopped.
3: You can sometimes go into this when stopped, but not all the time. Otherwise wait until about 12-13 mph for sure.
4: 18 mph
5: 28 mph
6: 41 mph

Your Cruze will kind of learn how you shift. If you tend to start out in first all the time, it'll downshift to first at a stop. If you start out in second, it'll go back to second. Sometimes it gets funny and defaults back to first, but rarely. Sometimes it'll want to just go down to 3rd if I've been starting out in 3rd. Did that to me all day today. You can start out in third, just slow.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The only thing I really use the manual mode for is to maintain the proper gear for the road ahead. Knowing where the car automatically downshifts is just as important as knowing when you can up shift. 

In the city if you typically drive 30-45mph this is perfect for 5th gear, however if your speed drops to 28MPH even in manual mode the trans will downshift to 4th gear to avoid stalling. 

You can shift into 6th gear at 42mph, it will automatically downshift back to 5th at 40mph. Knowing that, 6th gear at 40-45mph is only useful for the flattest roads with speed limits in that range. If you are shooting for the 50-70mph range you have less engine load, quicker acceleration & less time on the gas if you just take 5th to the 45-55mph range.


----------



## carolinacruze (Feb 24, 2013)

Pretty unique setup,thanks for everyone explaining this.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

i mainly use the manual shifting when im having some fun through the gears or if im in traffic, theres a town i go through on my way to work everyday that the traffic is unpredicable all the time, i like to have control over my gears so the transmission isnt constantly shifting to keep up


----------



## carolinacruze (Feb 24, 2013)

If we are able to make our mountain trip this year I'm sure 'M' will come in super handy


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Peace love dove far out and solid.....manumatic ..is great for short errands,cruzen to the next light and starting in second helps the MPG < little or no over revolutions of the engine > Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen ..


----------

